# Orchard Autocare Snowfoam



## xiphidius (Jun 16, 2013)

Today I managed to get my newly acquired kit together and give the car a little clean....I wanted to see what all this hype was about using Snowfoam
so I started by giving the vehicle a quick rinse with the power-hose and then applied an all over coat of Orchard Autocare's _Citrus Pre Clean_ in a ratio of 50/50 (this stuff is ace) this I left settling on the car for around 15 minutes before rinsing off. It tackled bird crap with ease, ridding the car of all visual contaminates before I got to work with the Foam Gun...lol









Citrus Pre-Clean mixed to a 50/50 ratio

I then set up the lance for a bit of Snowfoaming fun









10:1 mix of Cotton Candy (lol ok perhaps slightly more...but what da heck)

....Will it work, Will the product be up to scratch....will I even get foam....I needn't have worried. See for yourself!










Check out my little vid!





Hahahaha...Orchard Autocare's Cotton Candy Snowfoam is nothing short of amazing....IT WORKS......my car was absolutely "boggin" this morning, bird poo you name it, it was all on there.....this product took care of everything and to me represented what a good pre wash should be like.

I then went on to do the obligatory 2 bucket wash, a bit of polish and a little wax an Robert's your Aunties Brother as they say......I would truly recommend this product to anyone, why not give it a whirl.....You wont be dissappointed, I know I wasn't :lol:










and all this with my cheapo Snowfoam Lance...lol
Regards
C


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice results! Big fan of Cotton Candy...most effective snow foam I've used, always visible results!


----------



## george16930 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Cotton Candy*

I will second that, used Magifoam first but Cotton Candy better and Rollo the owner is real enthusiast and general good guy---price reasonable too.:car:


----------



## xiphidius (Jun 16, 2013)

*And on the next day someone up there decided to have a laugh*









Typical!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'll second, no, third that. I was over with Ronnie yesterday to renew my Cotton Candy stash. Cracked it open today and gave my Dad in law's car a quick once over while he was here. It lashed and I was getting soe really strange looks from the neighbours. One even shouted "Now that's dedication!"

It's amazing what you can find to do outside when the mother in law's visiting!

Cooks


----------



## jonny2112 (Apr 6, 2010)

Just acquired a lance, so must get some Cotton Candy and give this foaming lark a shot!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Good man jonny - it'll become a bit of an obsession.

ust remember to rinse through the foam lance after you use it or the wee filters inside it will clog up. They're easy enough to clean but it'll save you the hassle for a longer time.

Post a few pics mind!!

Cooks


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

I've used some of Ronnies decontaminate remover and I liked it apart from the smell so I may try some more of his products.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

All of Ronnie's products are absolutely brilliant. The iron cleanse does smell pretty bad but my 7 year old son had all his wee friends round to smell it!! Cotton candy, glitz and perfection are my favourites!

Reminds me , I must give Ronnie a shout ad I'm running low on some supplies.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

2nd for Ronnies products, have just sent through a wee list as well, can only get better as well with long life coatings fast approching as well, cant wait to give them a rattle.


----------

